# Preferred Style



## Dimwhit (May 5, 2004)

I didn't see this anywhere else, and I'm curious. Which style (theme, whatever) do you use at ENWorld?

I had always used the Default, until I discovered Player's Handbook. (I like my avatar better with it, and it's quite classy.)

Anyway, just an idle question for an idle day...


----------



## the Jester (May 5, 2004)

I go back and forth occasionally, but have been on electric blue for weeks.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 5, 2004)

I guess if the bees weren't so ... massive, I'd like the Hive style, but so the Default style is my favorite.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (May 5, 2004)

Some people write text in a certain color, assuming the background will be black.  Once in a while (not too often), a post will have yellow (or some other color) text in it, which is hard to read on a parchment or white background.

So, with the latest upgrade I just stuck to default.


----------



## Zappo (May 6, 2004)

I love default. Dark colours are easier on the eyes, at least for me. Hive is cool, but it sensibly slows down my browser. BSoD is horrible IMO, but lightning-fast. For me, default rulez.


----------



## EricNoah (May 6, 2004)

I never thought I'd leave default, but I've been on Electric Blue for many weeks now and it seems natural to me!


----------



## DaveMage (May 6, 2004)

De-fault! De-fault! (said in his best Homer Simpson voice)

I tired the rest, but I like the one that some guy named Eric had for his old pages...  

Actually, I like the white/yellow on black so much I once used it for our department's web pages at work.  My boss made me change it after a few months, though.  (I still think it was the best looking page in the school    .)


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 6, 2004)

There are styles?

Ok, just checked them. No no no, I keep the default thank you very much.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 6, 2004)

"my two favorite words in the english language: de-fault!"


----------



## Nifelhein (May 6, 2004)

I have always used dedfault but when the styles have become available by changing it down there in any page i have started using electric blue... and I think I am in love.


----------



## diaglo (May 6, 2004)

i rotate around. but mostly i use default.


----------



## Henry (May 6, 2004)

The funny thing is, default is the only one that feels "like home" to me. It's been the style since the days that Eric "ran the place," and without it it doesn't feel like I'm visiting ENWorld, if that makes any sense.


----------



## diaglo (May 6, 2004)

electric blue always reminds me of slide show presentations from a carosel style machine at my work.

some of the old timers still use them instead of powerpoint.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 6, 2004)

Default!

...any other and I might not know this is ENWorld


----------



## JoeBlank (May 6, 2004)

PH is my favorite, but every once in a while I fall off the wagon and go back to default.


----------



## the Jester (May 7, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> electric blue always reminds me of slide show presentations from a carosel style machine at my work.
> 
> some of the old timers still use them instead of powerpoint.




Slideshows!  The original presentation form, all others are just a pale imitation.


----------



## cybertalus (May 7, 2004)

Player's Handbook because it's the only style which shows threads with new posts in bold, and I've never been able to figure out the new post icons.


----------



## Pseudonym (May 8, 2004)

PHB for me.


----------



## Michael Morris (May 10, 2004)

As they are my children I have to say I like all of them some (except Blue Screen of Doom - that was an April Fool's Day gag that sorta hung around).  I tend to rotate between them and give them all equal attention.


----------

